# NOK Air Cargo - Dog transport



## zabbaskeema (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi dear people!

I will arrive in BKK on Jan 26th @ 21h30 on a sunday with a dog.

I know its not a good idea to be outside business hours but this is what it is.

My final destination is Satun where my boat is.
I want to book with NOK Air Cargo for the dog from Don Mueng to Hat Yai but absolutely no one speaks english. 
I tried 5 different phone numbers there with no luck!

Can anyone help me book this? I think worst case I will simply show up. Extreme worst case I will rent a car and drive 13 or 14h... 

Any idea/help/suggestions?

Patrick


----------



## zabbaskeema (Nov 6, 2018)

Funny... I am not from Algeria or Afghanistan - I am from Canada and I have been an expat in Germany, Africa and French Polynesia


----------

